# Ampel von Rot auf Grün schalten, wenn der Server errieichbar ist...



## the snake (12. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab Webspace und eine Domain bei 1und1. Dort kann ich aber leider keine PHP Scripts laufen lassen. Dann habe ich meinen Rechner per DynDNS aus dem Internet ereichbar gemacht. Und einen Lnk auf meine Homepage gemacht, der auf meinen Rechner verweißt. Da ich natürlich nicht immer online bin, möchte ich eine Ampel auf meine Website machen, die von Rot auf Grün schaltet, wenn ich online bin.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte?


----------



## Mamphil (12. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Nimm eine rote Ampel (Grafik).
Diese Grafik  ersetzt du jetzt durch eine grüne Ampel. Das Ersetzen geht, wie auf http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/beispiele/buttons.htm beschrieben.

Der Trick: die rote Ampel ist auf deinem Webspace bei 1&1 und die grüne Ampel auf deinem lokalen Rechner. Wenn der nicht erreichbar ist, kann keine grüne Ampel eingeblendet werden.

Mamphil


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juli 2004)

Kleiner Tip:
es gibt den Javascript-Event-Handler "onError"....der feuert, im <img>-Tag notiert, wenn ein Bild nicht geladen werden kann.


----------



## the snake (12. Juli 2004)

//edit: alles weg (letzte antwort nicht beachtet!)


----------



## the snake (12. Juli 2004)

Ich habe das jetzt so im <img> Tag eingebaut...

```
<img src="Pfad/Ampel_gruen.gif" width="71" height="152" onError="?.?.?">
```
Ist der Ort richtig, und was muss ich statt der Fragezeichen einsetzen?


----------



## Krypthonas (12. Juli 2004)

```
<script language="javascript">
function handleerror
    {
             document.getElementByTagname("img")[0].src="./images/red.gif";
    }
window.onerror=handleerror
</script>

<img src="./images/green.gif">
```

Bei Onerror wird die Funktion *handlerror* aufgerufen, die das erste Image auf Rot setzt.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## the snake (12. Juli 2004)

Das funktioniert leider nicht. Muss ich da noch etwas anderes außer dem Pfad zu den Jeweiligen *.gif Dateien machen?
Hab ausprobiert, indem ich den Pfad der Grünen Ampel absichtlich falsch eingegeben, um so einen Offlinestatus zu simulieren.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2004)

Dein erster Ansatz war schon ausreichend

```
<img src="http://rechneradresse?/ampel_gruen.gif" onError="this.src='ampel_rot.gif'">
```
Als *src* gib den Pfad zur grünen Ampel auf deinem Rechner an.....beim onError den Pfad zur roten Ampel auf deinem Webspace.


----------

